# gfci spa panel for 240v hot tub



## nwdave (Apr 15, 2012)

I have a hot tub to hook up that is 240v only(yes I checked) its a brand new Sundance 780 Chelsee. The hot tub panel with the ground fault circuit breaker will be about 50' from the service panel. With no load neutral needed do I really need to run a neutral wire to the hot tub panel just to hook the gfi breaker pigtail to?
I've used two pole gfi breakers before where the load didn't need a neutral but was able to land the pigtail to a neutral buss so this is a new one to me.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

YES!
The GFI breaker needs the neutral reference to work properly.


----------



## nwdave (Apr 15, 2012)

I know the breaker needs 120vac.
Cutler Hammer says" This connection is necessary to supply a 120vac power source to the ground fault sensing circuit.
I just wanted to make sure the pigtail couldn't use the ground to get 120v if its only to run the sensing circuit.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

nwdave said:


> I just wanted to make sure the pigtail couldn't use the ground to get 120v if its only to run the sensing circuit.


When is it EVER ok to use a ground as a neutral??


----------



## nwdave (Apr 15, 2012)

Ok i'm embarrassed.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You need to plan the circuit. If you are going to install the gfci at the disco then you need a neutral at that point otherwise install the gfci at the main panel.

You can run a smaller neutral if you prefer since the neutral will not be carrying any load. However the neutral must be as large as the EGC. art. 215.2(A)(2)


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Sell them a receptacle for their margharita machine which would be _perfect_ right over there by the disco...


----------

